# Got to test out another neighbor’s machine; 2001 MTD Yard Machines 5HP!



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

My other neighbor learned of my plight and brought his machine over!


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

My other neighbor learned of my plight and brought his machine and over!

What was your "plight" ?????


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> My other neighbor learned of my plight and brought his machine and over!
> 
> What was your "plight" ?????


Corrected.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

My neighbor said he was thinking of selling this and buying a new Cub Cadet. It is not in my budget to spend close to a grand on a snowblower right now, and I was ready to give him cash for this MTD, but now he seems intent on keeping it until it dies.

I really wanted to buy the MTD, but now I’m thinking I’ll just buy a new one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so what is your impression of your neighbors MTD


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so what is your impression of your neighbors MTD


Not as powerful as the Cub Cadet, but as soon as he told me he was considering a new one, I wanted to buy it from him on the spot so I don’t have to shell out for a brand new one. I would buy this one in a heartbeat, but I don’t think he’s committed to selling. One reason I want to upgrade is because the Toro is a 3.5 HP whereas all of my neighbors’ are 5HP or more; Jerry’s Cub Cadet might be even more than that!

My neighbor Mike’s Troy-Bilt that he brought over, that he accidentally sucked up a door mat with in December 2020, made short work of the hard packed snow that actually stalled the MTD; The Troy-Bilt has 5.5HP versus the MTD’s 5HP.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

why not just put the harbor freight 212 motor on your toro this summer


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

detdrbuzzard said:


> why not just put the harbor freight 212 motor on your toro this summer


I’m excellent at installing car stereos and doing stuff like oil changes, but I’ve never done any kind of engine swap. Besides, the problem with the Toro isn’t the engine...


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

PennSilverTaco said:


> I’m excellent at installing car stereos and doing stuff like oil changes, but I’ve never done any kind of engine swap. Besides, the problem with the Toro isn’t the engine...


instead of spending alot of money on a new machine you can buy a bigger machine, maybe a 7 or 8hp craftsman nor mtd for maybe $200 used and it will be close to the new machines ability.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I notice by me that its best to wait until spring or summer to look into buying a used snowblower. Most people usually don't want to deal with the hassle of either repairing or storing it. Also, if someone usually has a broken one, (not necessarily broken, but just not running right), they don't want to bother to repair it, they will buy new. Right now people are selling garbage snowblowers (beat up, well used, and abused) for almost the price of new ones. 

You can take a look at Lowes, I know they have a two stage Craftsman for about 500, and a slightly bigger one for about 650. They may not be top of the line, but they are not a bad price depending on your needs.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Wait until the season is over if you can. As suggested you should be able to find a good deal on a machine with more power. You can even sell our Toro and recoup some of the cost. Someone will buy it for parts or to fix.


----------

